# Solti Ring



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

How many times did he record the Ring? I thought just once... I want to get a CD of the version uploaded on Youtube with a score follow-along, but apparently there's like five different versions. Which one is the best?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I also thought once - but remastered several times.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Tchaikov6 said:


> How many times did he record the Ring? I thought just once... I want to get a CD of the version uploaded on Youtube with a score follow-along, but apparently there's like five different versions. Which one is the best?


I still have the older version on CD. I'd like to upgrade but I am not sure where to begin.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

This is the latest and best remastering for cd.
There is also a blu ray if you prefer that.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> How many times did he record the Ring? I thought just once... I want to get a CD of the version uploaded on Youtube with a score follow-along, but apparently there's like five different versions. Which one is the best?


As others have noted, he only recorded the RING once, but it's been reissued numerous times on LP and CD.

I've heard three different CD releases; I prefer the most recent, which is available pretty inexpensively:









I don't hear, though, a huge difference between this and earlier two transfers. I am told, however, that the best sound comes from the Blu-ray audio edition,.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

If you want one even cheaper, the deluxe version that was issued about 20 years ago sounds just fine, and includes original artwork and libretti with translation. It sells on eBay for very little money, e.g.:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Richard-Wa...ngen-Sir-Georg-Solti-14-Disc-Set/283346350576


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2019)

There are some performances from London available on operadepot, and iirc a live cycle from Bayreuth in 1983(?) on YouTube. I’ve only heard the studio recording and the Bayreuth cycle. The Bayreuth is extremely good and much better than the studio cycle which gets remastered so many times.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Okay, good to know I'm getting the same recording no matter what edition... I'll also definitely check out the Bayreuth recording, that sounds interesting.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Decca actually recorded the Bayreuth cycle but there were so many problems - including with Halk's production and enforced changes of cast - that it was never issued by them. Solti found the experience so traumatic that he did not return to Bayreuth the next year.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

The Decca Solti Ring was also issued in a Japanese SACD version - very good from what I heard of it.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

DavidA said:


> Decca actually recorded the Bayreuth cycle but there were so many problems - including with Halk's production and enforced changes of cast - that it was never issued by them. Solti found the experience so traumatic that he did not return to Bayreuth the next year.


I'll be happy to find a Testament release by 2033! :lol:


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I think this was the last remastering in a box set with the other major operas by Wagner.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Get the Blu Ray disk - it sounds fantastic and best of all, it's on one disk. Takes up little shelf space. Yes, it costs more than the re-re-release of the CDs, but it's worth it! Along with Karajan, it is one of the truly great Rings.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

THIS is the most recent and best cd remaster.
I have had them all and this is the best sound on cd.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Alfacharger said:


> I think this was the last remastering in a box set with the other major operas by Wagner.


Geez, yet another remaster.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

wkasimer said:


> If you want one even cheaper, the deluxe version that was issued about 20 years ago sounds just fine, and includes original artwork and libretti with translation. It sells on eBay for very little money, e.g.:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Richard-Wa...ngen-Sir-Georg-Solti-14-Disc-Set/283346350576


That's the one I got and it was relatively cheap used, IIRC about $20.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Red Terror said:


> Geez, yet another remaster.


The older remaster is in this box.
Not the newest one.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Itullian said:


> The older remaster is in this box.
> Not the newest one.


Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Red Terror said:


> Thank you, kind sir!


You're Welcome.
Enjoy!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Somebody who seems to know about these things says there are three remasterings of the Solti ring, available in various formats. The links are to the Amazon product pages.

1) 1984 remastering: Wagner: Der Ring Des Nibelungen, Das Rheingold, DieWalkure, Siegfried, Gotterdammerung
2) 1997 remastering: Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Ring Cycle)
or 1997 remastering:Wagner: The Operas (part of a 36 CD box of ten Wagner operas)]
3a) 2012 remastering on CD + Blu-Ray: Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Super Deluxe)
3b) 2012 remastering on Blu-Ray only : Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen [Blu-ray Audio
3c) 2012 remastering on CD only: Wagner: Der Ring Des Nibelungen (16 CD/DVD Combo)


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would use the 1997 remaster as it's free on Spotify and Decca will be less likely to take your videos down for copyright violations. If you use the latest ma$$$ter they could be less kind. 

There isn't much difference because the 1997 was the analogue to digital remaster and in 2012 they just cleaned up the 1997 remaster a bit further to re-issue and charge exorbitant 'special edition' prices for Wagner's 2013 bicentennial birthday. It's not a remaster off the originals.


----------



## ManateeFL (Mar 9, 2017)

As far as a great value goes, the new remastering of the Solti Ring might just make it the best deal available (although Böhm's cycle might be just a little better value and better quality). But although this recording and Karajan's dominated the market for so long, I would agree with this article that neither one is any longer a clear choice if someone were only to have one recording of the opera. Personally I would go with one of the Furtwängler recordings if one wants to hear great conducting, the Keilberth stereo cycle if one primarily wants great singing, or the Barenboim if one is concerned with a good performance in great sound.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the same one as Itullian and Wkasimer...white box remaster, extremely inexpensive and sounds great.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

One Recording from 1964 I think; My CD recording is from 1997.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I would use the 1997 remaster as it's free on Spotify and Decca will be less likely to take your videos down for copyright violations. If you use the latest ma$$$ter they could be less kind.
> 
> There isn't much difference because the 1997 was the analogue to digital remaster and in 2012 they just cleaned up the 1997 remaster a bit further to re-issue and charge exorbitant 'special edition' prices for Wagner's 2013 bicentennial birthday. It's not a remaster off the originals.


My favorite packaging is this one (1997)









The packaging for the 2012 remaster actually does not interest me. I think it is rather plain and boring, but surely the nice book that comes with it is a worthy item.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> My favorite packaging is this one (1997)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too love the original LP album covers. For this hypersensitive youth they became an inseparable part of the experience of the first _Ring_ on records. I'll never forget the sight and smell of them when they arrived bright and new on Christmas mornings. I'm sure others share this remembered thrill.

Remastering notwithstanding, Solti's _Ring_ will never mean as much to me now as it did then. But no _Ring_ to emerge since has given me such unbearable pleasure, and there are no singers in the world now who could make that happen. Eventually, for all of us, memory is the best thing we have.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

From Amazon and Decca on the white box 2012 issue:

Decca proudly presents the definitive high bit-depth transfer of this legendary recording, carefully remastered in 2012.

The set features:
An anti-scratch matt finish 16CD + Bonus CD-Rom capbox box set containing Soltis immortal recording of Wagners Der Ring des Nibelungen as remastered in 2012.

An extensive 108-page booklet featuring written introductions to each opera by producer John Culshaw, synopses in English and German and many original session photographs.

Including Deryck Cookes An Introduction to Der Ring Des Nibelungen (CD 15-16). 

PDF transcript is also available on the CD-Rom.

CD-Rom containing complete libretti in original German with English translation and French translation.

This careful and much-lauded remastering from 2012 has to-date only been issued in a limited edition 17CD + Blu-ray Audio package (which has almost sold out)and more recently in a Deluxe Blu-Ray Audio only edition. 

So this is the first presentation of a CD-only edition of the 2012 remastering.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

I'm not a Wagner fan and never will be. But I decided to listen to a Wagner opera and came across the Ring of Solti via Spotify. Well known but I've never listened to this recording (I have the Janowski ring and some Walkures) I was blown away by the beautiful recording sound and performance quality.

Listened to Solti's Das Rheingold this morning. Some general comments:

The recording and the music are impressive. I understand that people are fans of this music and/or recording.
The story and the singing (or rather: the lack of singing) don't appeal to me.
Gustav Neidlinger is epic, the star of this recording. I also like Set Svanhol, Jean Madeira and Paul Kuen (they were all unknown to me).
I went online to find (in the text) which mezzo/alt was singing. But it was the legendary Flagstad. She's past her prime in this recording I assume? I didn't enjoy listening to her.
The giants are not ideal. Too light voices. London sounds darker than the giant Walter Kreppel. I myself have the Janowski recording with Bracht and Salminen. They sound like giants.
How useful it is that as a Dutch person I can understand and read German perfectly. Satisfying!
All in all, an impressive listening experience. I must have this Ring. It's a legendary recording, but now I know why.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Alfacharger said:


> I think this was the last remastering in a box set with the other major operas by Wagner.


They should have included the Walküre Act III from 1957 which served as kind of "testing the waters" before the big Ring project started.
It's special for being Flagstadt's only recording of Brünnhilde in stereo (she still sings the part radiantly).


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Montarsolo said:


> I went online to find (in the text) which mezzo/alt was singing. But it was the legendary Flagstad. She's past her prime in this recording I assume? I didn't enjoy listening to her.


Agreed that she was essentially retired at the time of this recording, but her involvement and implicit endorsement is what ultimately allowed this whole massive recording to take place. There's an excellent book by John Culshaw called *Ring Resounding* that gives deep behind-the-scenes look at how this whole project came together.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Solti Ring*

Sir Georg Solti shows off one of his favorite rings.










He has 31 of them.


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

There are several fine recordings of the Ring cycle but if I could have only one then, yeah, it'd be the Solti. No question. That one makes you feel like you're in the orchestra pit or onstage.


Montarsolo said:


> The giants are not ideal. Too light voices. London sounds darker than the giant Walter Kreppel. I myself have the Janowski recording with Bracht and Salminen. They sound like giants.


Yeah, but they're giants while George London is singing the role of _Wotan_.  One weak spot is _maybe_ the casting of Hans Hotter in the Wotan role after _Das Rheingold,_ but Hotter's singing seems better the more I listen. I still think it's unfortunate that George London didn't sing the role throughout.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Yabetz said:


> Yeah, but they're giants while George London is singing the role of _Wotan_.  One weak spot is _maybe_ the casting of Hans Hotter in the Wotan role after _Das Rheingold,_ but Hotter's singing seems better the more I listen. I still think it's unfortunate that George London didn't sing the role throughout.


I have a very different view - I wish that Hotter had sung Wotan in Rheingold. In 1957, when Rheingold was recorded, he was still in pretty good voice. I've never been much of a George London fan - I find his voice unattractive, his manner of singing ungainly, and his intonation suspect. And interpretively, he's really no match for Hotter. To be honest, except for the sonics, I find the Solti Rheingold overrated, and much prefer Karajan's, as well as several live recordings from the 1950's. Neidlinger's Alberich is really the only singer ideal for his role, and he can be heard in better surroundings elsewhere, if not in such splendid sonics.

I do regret that Decca didn't record Walküre a few years earlier; Hotter's voice really deteriorated during the three years between 1962 (Siegfried) and 1965 (Walküre).


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

wkasimer said:


> I have a very different view - I wish that Hotter had sung Wotan in Rheingold. In 1957, when Rheingold was recorded, he was still in pretty good voice. I've never been much of a George London fan - I find his voice unattractive, his manner of singing ungainly, and his intonation suspect. And interpretively, he's really no match for Hotter. To be honest, except for the sonics, I find the Solti Rheingold overrated, and much prefer Karajan's, as well as several live recordings from the 1950's. Neidlinger's Alberich is really the only singer ideal for his role, and he can be heard in better surroundings elsewhere, if not in such splendid sonics.
> 
> I do regret that Decca didn't record Walküre a few years earlier; Hotter's voice really deteriorated during the three years between 1962 (Siegfried) and 1965 (Walküre).


Well to each his own, and I'm not knocking Hotter who was one of the greatest ever. And anyway in the Solti _Die Walküre _he does give the character more of a pensive or wistful quality. As for Karajan, I love the '51 Bayreuth Rheingold; the later ones not quite as much. I'd still probably prefer the Solti but love Karajan as well.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There is a live Solti recording of Die Walkure from Covent Garden with a starry cast which I haven't heard but would like to on one of the smaller labels which specializes in live recordings of opera, I don't recall which one . I wish they would release a complete Covent Garden Ring with Solti conducting .


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

superhorn said:


> There is a live Solti recording of Die Walkure from Covent Garden with a starry cast which I haven't heard but would like to on one of the smaller labels which specializes in live recordings of opera, I don't recall which one . I wish they would release a complete Covent Garden Ring with Solti conducting .


I think that you're referring to the 1961 performance, issued by Testament. I much prefer it to the Decca studio version:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Opera Depot have a complete Solti Ring cycle from Covent Garden 1965. It’s pretty good.






Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Shuard, Windgassen, Ward, Hotter, Jones, Kozub; Solti. London, 1965 - Opera Depot


Listen to a Sample: Your browser does not support the audio element. Despite the fact that Georg Solti’s name has now become forever linked to Wagner’s Ring Cycle, he seems to have conducted only a few complete cycles. His last outing was in 1983 at Bayreuth. Sadly it became clear that he had...




operadepot.com


----------

